
If you read one thing from me, please be this - nh
https://medium.com/@behdadesfahbod/if-you-read-one-thing-from-me-please-be-this-2262ec7b8af2
======
sigmaprimus
OK I read it, your welcome.

PS: Why is there not an embargo law preventing Iran from gaining access to
google servers even with your credentials? There shoukd be geoblocking schemes
to allow for this and jail terms for those offering proxies to the Iranian
government, just like the US is trying with that Huawei lady right now.

Good luck with the drugs, I hope you manage to get stable soon.

